# Worthy books thread



## Abraxas (May 28, 2011)

Teybo said:


> I guess it depends on what you find interesting about Jung's work. Personally, I would recommend The Archetypes and the Collective Unconscious, because I think it dovetails neatly with Jung's ideas about psychological type, while at the same time exploring a slightly different or expanded realm of analysis. It's the only Jung work I can personally recommend to you, besides the works you have already read.


I'd actually like to double-up on Teybo's recommendation of "The Archetypes" - that's a must-read for MBTI/JCF enthusiasts in my opinion. If you read Psychological Types you'll notice he mentioned the archetypes with respect to the focus and origin of introversion, and it goes way beyond just his types. He extrapolates the idea of archetypes to apply to much more than just people's personalities. It's pretty fascinating stuff, and lays the groundwork for a lot of what Joseph Campbell writes about in his book Hero With A Thousand Faces - which, if you're a nerd like me - you'll recognize as the book that famously inspired Lucas to write the original Star Wars.


----------



## Zero11 (Feb 7, 2010)

hornet said:


> Basically what books by Jung who would be the best addon after
> Psychological types
> Psychology of unconscious
> Man and his symbols
> ...


You are far more advanced in reading than I am :shocked: Zero11's bookshelf: all (showing 1-24 of 24) (sorted by: date added)


----------



## Inveniet (Aug 21, 2009)

Zero11 said:


> You are far more advanced in reading than I am :shocked: Zero11's bookshelf: all (showing 1-24 of 24) (sorted by: date added)


Ah thanks, I'll consult that bookshelf from time to time. =D

I've taken a step back and started reading a general book on developmental psychology.
I've so far found it very enlightening to realize that what we delve into here groups under psycho-dynamics. 
Psychodynamics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
I'll probably finish that book in a month or two. :-/


----------

